# Il Chievo vuole Balotelli. Primo contatto.



## admin (8 Agosto 2016)

Pazza idea del Chievo Verona. Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 8 agosto 2016, la formazione veneta vuole Mario Balotelli. L'idea è quella di prendere il giocatore in prestito dal Liverpool. Lo scorso venerdì c'è stata una cena tra Campedelli e Raiola.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Agosto 2016)

Verona è lo stadio ideale per lui.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Agosto 2016)

La sua dimensione.


----------



## S T B (8 Agosto 2016)

non accetterà mai..


----------



## Corpsegrinder (8 Agosto 2016)

Anche il Chievo è troppo per uno come lui.


----------



## GenioSavicevic (8 Agosto 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Verona è lo stadio ideale per lui.



 Sì sì, a Verona amano i giocatori di colore. Poi lui che si fa sempre apprezzare per impegno e dedizione sarebbe sicuramente ben visto


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Agosto 2016)

Incredibile che sto mononeurone trovi sempre qualcuno che lo voglia....
Andasse al chievo a quanto è quotato un goal al Milan? Secondo me 0,05 ahah


----------



## martinmilan (8 Agosto 2016)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> Sì sì, a Verona amano i giocatori di colore. Poi lui che si fa sempre apprezzare per impegno e dedizione sarebbe sicuramente ben visto



Al chievo non ci sono problemi di quel tipo...anzi.. il problema è dall'altra sponda dove non si vede un giocatore di colore dal 96'.
Ma col Chievo non centra nulla,è una società basata sui valori e gruppo.
Perchè non va al Palermo o Brescia?


----------



## unbreakable (8 Agosto 2016)

Lo vedo bene a Verona


----------



## Luca_Taz (8 Agosto 2016)

E' talmente scemo che farebbe inca anche gli "ultras" del chievo con squalifiche del campo...


----------



## Jino (8 Agosto 2016)

Stento a credere che il Chievo, sapendo benissimo come lavora, stia puntando su uno come Balotelli, per mille ragioni.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (8 Agosto 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Stento a credere che il Chievo, sapendo benissimo come lavora, stia puntando su uno come Balotelli, per mille ragioni.



Il Chievo non è una "scuola calcio"? Sarebbe quello che gli serve. Uno dei fraintendimenti col Balo è che è sempre stato considerato uno tecnicamnte già "a posto così", invece ha delle grosse lacune. Se lo vogliono è perchè credono in una materia plasmabile.


----------



## Jino (8 Agosto 2016)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Il Chievo non è una "scuola calcio"? Sarebbe quello che gli serve. Uno dei fraintendimenti col Balo è che è sempre stato considerato uno tecnicamnte già "a posto così", invece ha delle grosse lacune. Se lo vogliono è perchè credono in una materia plasmabile.



Io anni fa ho avuto la fortuna di poter fare un weekend nelle loro strutture, capire cioè il mondo Chievo. E li capisci perchè una realtà cosi piccola riesca a stare cosi in alto. Lavorano come si deve. Ecco, credimi che dal momento in cui ti spiegano la loro filosofia lavorativa capisci che uno come Baloteli li non ci può assolutamente stare di concetto


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Agosto 2016)

*Di Marzio conferma: Campedelli ci prova per Balotelli, non mancano gli ostacoli a partire dall'ingaggio che in quel caso dovrebbe essere quasi interamente pagato dal Liverpool a differenza dell'Ajax, la trattativa ancora non è iniziata ma un contatto già c'è stato, l'altra settimana c'e stato un pranzo tra il ds Nember e Balotelliche ha apprezzato e ha dato il suo gradimento alla destinazione.*


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Agosto 2016)

Mi sembra improbabile che il Chievo possa puntare su un elemento del genere. Di fatto mi sembra incredibile che qualcuno ci possa voler puntare ancora.


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Agosto 2016)

Oh mamma, forse è la volta buona che ritornano in serie B


----------



## er piscio de gatto (8 Agosto 2016)

Ma basta dargli lavoro, basta. Lasciatelo per strada


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Agosto 2016)

Non accetterà, non è come Cassano, a Balotelli non piace giocare a calcio. Andrà negli Emirati, Cina o America.


----------



## Black (8 Agosto 2016)

non ci credo. Impossibile che ci sia ancora un folle che gli dia una possibilità. Anche a costo 0 è dannoso perché ti destabilizza lo spogliatoio


----------

